# Help-pop up Adobe Flash Player



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I keep getting this pop up

It says it's from a webpage

"you need to update Adobe Flash Player. Do it Now?"

I have the choice to X out, or click OK. There is not a choice to opt out. 

I've been Xing out of the pop up, often 3 & 4 times before I can continue working online. Sometimes it lets me continue, then other times a screen keeps coming up, with an apparent webpage from Adobe, and when this happens whatever I'm viewing closes completely. 

This started happening several days ago. The first time I went into control panel & set the system back to the day before. This didn't work. 

I ran AVG Antivirus, it didn't pick up on a virus.

I went into Internet Explorer & put the block pop up on med-high, and also copied the URL into the blocked website box.

I've been trying to get this message onto HT to ask for help. Oftentimes the flashplayer pop up takes me right out of HT. I've finally been able to post.

Please help.
HF


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

The pop up took over while entering my 1st post, I'm glad to see it went through.

I am running Windows Vista. 
HF


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

run a scan with Malewarebytes and if it finds anything other than tracking cookies, let malewarebytes quarantine the program\file. If Malewarebytes DOESN'T find anything, then we'll have a lot more advanced troubleshooting to do. The short-and-skinny of it is that it sounds like you've got a Browser.Redirect bug on your system, and Malewarebytes is generally pretty good at finding and disabling those.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Thank you Mechanic Intern.

I downloaded Malwarebytes & scanned. It found 2 infected files & I removed them. So far so good, it appears to have fixed the problem.

Thank you so much!
HF


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

You're welcome... now I need to do the same for my mom's windows box since IT is now doing what yo described. If only she weren't such a M$ loyalist, I'd put Ubuntu on there and be done with it all.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I guess I spoke too soon. I wasn't getting the pop up for quite a while (like a 3-4 hour span). I shut down the computer, when I started it up the pop ups started again.

I ran the Malbytes quick scan, it showed nothing. So then I went to Adobe on my desktop, checked the install date to make sure it was older than the problem, and clicked on get updates. There were 2, updated & restarted/booted. My computer has been on (but not necessarily being used) for about 2 hours with no pop ups. 

Whats strange is my son's laptop started doing this when he came to visit today. He tried the same thing with no results. 

Hopefully the problem is fixed now. It's just kinda strange it would start & stop like that. I also find it kinda strange that IF this pop up is from Adobe, that it wouldn't give me the option to opt out.

HF


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

Hmmm... That IS quite strange.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Posting from a different computer, limited access for me.

The computer with this issue boots up, but when I try to use Internet Explorer it gets stuck on "connecting". I can't get on the internet at all from that computer. I'll try to re-start it tonight when I get home. Do you think this is related to my original problem? btw all last night I had no pop up, then this happened when I started the computer this morning.

I don't know what is going on or how to fix it. Any suggestions?

HF


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

This is NOT what I'd hoped to hear. I'm stumped as to why IE is locking up on your computer. Personally, I don't use IE since it's exceptionally wasteful with regards to memory usage, and it obviously tends to lock up like that. If you have a USB thumb drive, I recommend that you download FireFox and install that on your computer; it's faster, not as prone to lockups\crashes, and is much more memory-efficient. Use Firefox until you can find someone on here who knows more about how to debug IE.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I"M BACK!

Thank you so much! I'm now using firefox an so far no issues the whole 10 minutes I've been online. You know what? I think my searches are faster, too.

Thank you so much Mechanic Intern!!!! 

HF


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------

